# Computer will not boot correctly. Won't even get to BIOS?



## Roogle

A few days ago, I awoke to see that my computer had frozen up. I thought nothing about it and decided to go ahead and restart, but quickly noticed that the computer would not boot up at all. It managed to access the Windows XP loading with a single bar, but there was no further activity. After performing an additional restart, nothing would happen  the power is functioning correctly, or so it seems, but the monitor remained blank and there was no further activity.

I noticed that the light often found below or near the power switch which blinks when the PC is in activity didn't light up or blink at all, either. I'm at a loss of what to do. I suspected the power supply unit ceased to function correctly and had replaced that with a brand new one which is an exact replica of the old one. The computer is fairly old, but it has proven dependable with the exception of this incident.

Here are the specs:

I'm running Windows XP.

HP Pavilion 7950 
AMD Athlon 1.2 GHz
60 GB Hard Drive
ASUS A7V-VM Motherboard
GeForce4 MX 440-8X 64 MB DDR
1024 GB RAM


Again, I cannot even access a BIOS setup screen since there is no display. Simply starting the computer yields nothing, but it is being powered correctly. I can hear the fans turning as if it were normally on, and the power supply was even just recently replaced.

I have heard that resetting the CMOS settings might help me access BIOS, but I don't know how to do that.


----------



## bigbear

Look for the bios battery on the mobo (about 20mm dia), nearby are three pins with a jumper on pins 1 & 2, remove the jumper and place on pins 2 & 3 for about 30 seconds.
Replace jumper back on pins 1 &2, this will reset bios to system defaults


----------



## Derrick

I would replace the battery,might as well your in there anyway.

I wonder when that was replaced?? they have a life of two or three years' tops. Could possibly be low on voltage and unable to keep the bios settings.


----------



## Roogle

bigbear said:


> Look for the bios battery on the mobo (about 20mm dia), nearby are three pins with a jumper on pins 1 & 2, remove the jumper and place on pins 2 & 3 for about 30 seconds.
> Replace jumper back on pins 1 &2, this will reset bios to system defaults


I see the BIOS battery, but I don't see any pins or anything like that. It doesn't seem like it's the typical set up, or maybe I'm just not seeing it. Anyone know a place with like a diagram or something?

And BIOS batteries have a life of only two to three years, really? This computer was purchased in 2001. I think that could be it. Would it really stop the computer from displaying anything or loading, though? Is that the symptom of a dead battery?


----------



## Derrick

Roogle said:


> I see the BIOS battery, but I don't see any pins or anything like that. It doesn't seem like it's the typical set up, or maybe I'm just not seeing it. Anyone know a place with like a diagram or something?
> 
> And BIOS batteries have a life of only two to three years, really? This computer was purchased in 2001. I think that could be it. Would it really stop the computer from displaying anything or loading, though? Is that the symptom of a dead battery?


When you replace the battery the bios will reset itself. don't worry about the jumper.

the battery's are like 5 buck's and you can find them at like a Future shop or a watch repair place, I use the energizer 3v. Just take the one that's in there and bring it with you to match up with. Give it a try .


----------



## frankjohn

I had same pblm & ended up as hard drive took a dump. Could be same in your case?


----------



## Roogle

I replaced the battery and no luck.

I'm not sure if a dead hard drive would be the cause of the computer not even being able to access BIOS. Any other ideas?


----------



## MetalRooster

frankjohn said:


> I had same pblm & ended up as hard drive took a dump. Could be same in your case?


Hey, Frank What do u mean by "hard drive took a dump". I have the same exact problem and still going on these days, it's been on and off and I haven't used my PC for nearly a week already.

Could it be the PC was built incorrectly or sth? I built my PC myself and not sure if at the time i did sth wrong, here's the spec:

Pentium 4 3.2 GHz HyperThreading
Asus mobo PC480 Delux with free WI-FI antenna edition
HDD 200GB serial seagate
1024MB DDR RAM
128MB Graphic card,WinFast A350XT
Monitor Samsung 173V

Windows XP Professional
Note: If you need more info about my PC please ask

So far, i can only think it's because of my power supply but the problem i don't know where the problem really is with the thing and don't know how to fix it YET. What's i find really wierd is (dunno if anyone has ever encountered), when i start up my PC there's no nothing on the MONITOR, no harddisk signal, AND there's some strange noice comes from the SPEAKER, sort of chinese saying or sth, i can't figure out what's telling me.

CAN anyone Please please tell us the solution.


----------



## Roogle

I don't get any weird signals, but I don't get anything on the monitor or any sign of the PC actually doing anything after it receives power.


----------



## happyrck

if you have access to another computer that you can download ultimatebootcd

http://www.ultimatebootcd.com/

this boots from your cd drive and is independent of any OS..its all on the cd and you can test all your hardware and memory

if you cant boot ultimate boot cd its your power supply


----------



## frankjohn

rooster I was able to load to windows, could not get into bios. I shorted my jumper on the mobo but this didnt help, upon reading up in trouble shooting it stated pblm would either be mobo od hard drive. B for changing anything i checked all power connections,ribbon hook ups <making secure> only used 1 stick 512 of memory, v card, only hooked up the necessary hardware.Took a guess and replaced the hard drive with new and found this was the PBLM.IM not telling you this is you PBLM but it is possible. GOOD LUCK & let know


----------



## Roogle

happyrck said:


> if you have access to another computer that you can download ultimatebootcd
> 
> http://www.ultimatebootcd.com/
> 
> this boots from your cd drive and is independent of any OS..its all on the cd and you can test all your hardware and memory
> 
> if you cant boot ultimate boot cd its your power supply


I made an ultimatebootcd, but it doesn't load on that computer since it probably isn't set to boot from the CD drive first. I can't access BIOS to change that...

It's a frustrating problem. I'm really at a loss of what to do. I'm getting the feeling that the hard drive just died, but why would that prevent me from accessing BIOS?


----------



## Derrick

Try a different vid card.


----------



## Roogle

Well, the most notable thing is that, while everything sounds and looks like it boots correctly, the hard drive light doesn't blink. It's like there is no activity after everything powers on.

I'll try switching the video card out, but I don't think that's the problem.


----------



## Derrick

Is the fan spinning on that Athalon?

Those particular Athalon's ran hot if I recall, and if it's been running hot for year's it may have given up the ghost too.

Here's what I would do. 

1. Clean and inspect the mainboard carefully for buldging capasitors and or leaking one's.

2. If you have more than one stick of ram in there, try each one by itself.

3. Replace all cables with new one's.

4. See if you can find a replacement processor that's known to work.

5. Try and find a replacement mainboard.

Usually for somthing that old I wouldn't get past #3,


----------



## Derrick

Ive seen bad ram do that to a system also.


----------



## JohnWill

I think you need to go back to the basics.

I'd remove ALL the expansion cards and disconnect the drives. Leave only the memory and keyboard connected. Power up and see if you get the video card missing beepcodes. This will indicate that the system is waking up and at least noticing the video card is missing. If it doesn't get that far, take out the memory and try again. If you get no beep code with the memory removed, and you've replaced the P/S, it's the MB or processor.

I'd also closely check the largest electrolytic caps on the mb to see if they've swelled at all, which is a common problem around that time.


----------



## happyrck

when you say you cant get into bios..do you mean it just go on trying to load windows but fails?...try this shut off computer, wait 5 seconds restart and instantly start taping the delete key...sometimes you have to try several times to get it to take you to the bios..when you get in change the boot order to the cd drive first and then the harddrive...meanwhile have the ultimatebootcd in the CD drive and after changing boot sequence to cd first then reboot...it should boot off the cd drive..try several times to get into the bios because your tapping timing might be off...I have done this on computers 5 or 6 times before getting in


----------



## Derrick

I don't think he can get into the bios, he has no video at all!, that's why it's so frusterating.


----------



## Derrick

That's why I suggested a different vid card.


----------



## happyrck

with no beep codes no onscreen error messages...makes for damn hard pinpointing bad component


----------



## lycos5

can find manual, bios and hp info here

http://support.asus.com/download/download.aspx?SLanguage=en-us&model=P4P800-E Deluxe

http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/product?cc=us&product=61317&lc=en&jumpid=reg_R1002_USEN


----------



## RichardHill

Roogle, Don't known if you fixed your problem yet but I just had the exact same problem with same mobo in a HP 7935. Finally got it working, unplug everything from the board,HD,CD,Floppy,printer,scanner,just leave the monitor,keyboard,mouse ,cmos battery lpluged in.Start it up holding down the F1 key. This worked for me after a week of pulling my hair out. Ended up being the CD rom drive was bad and causing the problem. I replaced it and everything is good to go. Hope this works for you too.


----------



## MetalRooster

Hi, Guys

This is getting worse and worse for me, after sending you my last message on this, I decided to cleaned my PC inside for the first time since like 1 year and something months ago, which i actually did. I used the Sprayway LINT & DUST REMOVER to scramb all the dust on the board.

And guess what happened after i cleaned, My PC doesn't even boot anymore after i pressed the power button, I believed i didn't touch any wire or any thing which might make you think that there should be some unsecure wire plugged on the board.

IF anyone has the same mobo like me, you will notice that there's a led on the mobo which indicate that the board has problem or the power has reached it or not right? Actually i'm not really sure what the LED does but that what i vaguely read it ower's guide at the first time i built this PC. Yeah ok, when i checked the LED it's on, but when i pressed the POWER button the my PC doesn't even give any wierd sound, it's like no Power at all.

Come on guys, what's wrong with my poor pc here. This is taking me like forever to put up with it, i can never fix it or what. 

Please HELP


----------



## Derrick

Did the product you use have alot of moisture? or oily substance?

You may have made a short cuicuit with the cleaner! I have never even hard of Sprayway LINT & DUST REMOVER before !! what is it a silicone based spray like scotchguard?


----------



## Lochworks

Question: Does the monitor "wake-up" albeit with a black screen or does it stay "asleep" when you boot your PC? If it stays asleep, then it could be something as simple as a bad video cable/connection/bent pin, etc. Have you checked with a known good monitor?

I would also suggest pulling the power plug to the PC- wait a minute, then plug it back in. If all this doesn't work and you've tried RichardHill's suggestions, then I would venture to say that you have a fried motherboard.


----------



## RichardHill

metalRooster,
The same thing happen to me when I blew out the dust with my shopvac. If I remember right I blew out the fan in the power supply .I would first try removeing the memory and see if you still get any Beeps. If you hear beeping put the memory back in pull the HD, floopy and cd ribbon cable out of the mobo start up hitting the F1 key and see if you at least get the the bios, if so the mobo is probably ok. shut down start pluging in the ribbion cables one at a time and see what happens. Let us know how it goes. Also double check to make sure the wire from to switch is pluged into the board


----------



## happyrck

the led on the motherboard tells you that it has power..even with the computer turned off ..thats why you have to unplug the computer before working inside the case...the spray you used has quite possibly shorted out the MB...have you tried a known good power supply or a power supply tester?


----------



## jacko1224

Roogle 

I am in the process of fixing a friends pc and when i first plugged it in it would not power up not even the power supply unit's fan would spin... i unplugged everything inside, took out the processor, the mem stick, and unplugged all power leads to other devices then powered up and the psu fan started... powered down reinstalled the memory powered up and psu fan started... did the same thing with the processor and finally heard the beep... attached the hard drive again and will not do anything again not even the psu fan would start... slapped a different hard drive in and it worked fine...hope this helps.


----------



## Derrick

Sound's like he fried it !


----------



## MetalRooster

So even if My MOBO LED is on, still it's done? I need a new board?

I've done this before never had this problem. Now i'm just screwed.


----------



## mythix

I have exactly the same problem, but under weirder circumstances!
I bought a new motherboard, cpu and graphics card yesterday and went home joyfully to fit them. Before I started though, I thought I would benchmark the old system, so I booted it up in preparation. I just popped off to finish my cup of tea and then returned to the system to start the benchmarking. The monitor was blank. Restarted the PC, power, fans and disks spinup but no beepcode and no display. Tried all manner of things with no luck. How weird. My PC is dead on the day I buy all new parts! So, I replace the motherboard, CPU and graphics card. I also put on another monitor, unplug the memory and the disks. POwer on, spins up the fans, motherboard light ok, no beep, no bios, same problem! Eventually, I notice that my new motherboard has an additional 12V ATX connector on it. Doh! Plugged it in and powered on, beep-beep-beep etc. Hurray! Plugged in the memory, power-cycled and hey presto! I get to the BIOS! Shocked but happy I power off, plug in my disks, power-cycle.....and its dead again! So, decided to return to when it last worked and unplugged the disks. Tried again, still dead!!! WHAT? Somebody stop the madness!  In the cold light of day, the only thing that hasn't been removed or swapped out is the power supply. Although it provides enough power to spin things up, I think it HAS to be the root of the problem. I am picking up a 500W supply on my way home and will report back tomorrow. Hopefully this will help others...

cheers,

Ian.


----------



## ladybugev

I work for HP tech support and they have a great online chat that is free for OOW support 

They also have on hp.com lots of help for you to find documents to help you with troubleshooting and also to help you clear the CMOS

The specs and all the updates for your product's hardware and software are also available on HP.com 

you go to the main hp page... down to support and drivers
then select your model number.. then your O/S and then you will find the page with all your updates
you will also have a page with help for troubleshooting your issue
Hope that helps


----------



## bigbear

ladybugev said:


> I work for HP tech support and they have a great online chat that is free for OOW support
> 
> They also have on hp.com lots of help for you to find documents to help you with troubleshooting and also to help you clear the CMOS
> 
> The specs and all the updates for your product's hardware and software are also available on HP.com
> 
> you go to the main hp page... down to support and drivers
> then select your model number.. then your O/S and then you will find the page with all your updates
> you will also have a page with help for troubleshooting your issue
> Hope that helps


Why are you replying to a post that is over two years old
BTW Welcome to TSG


----------



## ladybugev

well he never said he got one to resolve it lol so I thought I'd share what I know
and thanks


----------



## avster

I just updated my bios and now it wouldn't even boot up 

it keep re-booting every 3sec, so i can't even get to bios.

anyone know why and how can I fix it??


----------

